# Four New Versions of the Golf R at the Geneva International Motor Show



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2002)

While we still wait for our Golf R here in the States, VW is already making special editions in Europe.

*FULL STORY*


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Cue the complaining and whining... :laugh:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

My only complaint is that we are not getting the white interior. 

It has grown on me and I'd definitely considering give my MKV up for a 4DR.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I do like it. I'd just have to stop wearing blue jeans. :laugh:


----------



## GruvDone (Oct 1, 2006)

The two-tone interior is sex. You know, it occurs to me that there really is no reason why cosmetic options shouldn't be available anywhere... including the massive amounts of paint colors available. I mean, they make all the Golfs in the same factory in Wolfsburg, right? So if a customer stateside ordered one in a color/interior config that is different from the standard North American offerings, it should really just be a matter of time having to wait for it to come over, once the order hits the factory. I can understand standard stock having limited choices, but why can't we order whatever the hell we want?

Personally I'd like to see that extend to mechanical options too... like 6MT or DSG. I don't really understand VAG's line that there were regulatory issues involved... but w/e.


----------



## 85GTI (Dec 19, 2000)

Dan Halen said:


> Cue the complaining and whining... :laugh:


Okay, I want one with DSG.


----------



## FrozenBanana (Apr 19, 2006)

pure sex.


----------



## GruvDone (Oct 1, 2006)

85GTI said:


> Okay, I want one with DSG.


Me too.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

85GTI said:


> Okay, I want one with DSG.


Not happening.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

:laugh:


----------



## Talareno (Jun 5, 2003)

It seems like VW is getting inspiration from their customer's cars as featured in Performance VW.


----------



## fr32guy (Jan 2, 2011)

I need 1!


----------



## samuelgtz (May 7, 2006)

*So sexy and so far from the usa*

ARGGGGG I cannot see anymore these cars they are SEXY. That white interior is impeccable and by the way, check the transmission on the white Golf. IT'S DSG !!!!!!!!

I WANT MY DSG !!!!!!! PLEASEEEEEE.

Why VW in the U.S. always brings the entry levels. The beautiful new Golf R that was shown in Geneva can easily compete with cars like BMW but its seems than VW is afraid to do that in the USA. 

Let me tell you something VW. You need to have a little more confidence in your cars and take the bull by the horns.

Bring different levels on the R. Make real polls to know which percentage of manual and DSG's to bring as well as how many REAL top of the line trims to manufacture. 

if you need to charge more for the upper models there is still people that will be willing to pay for them. You know why? Because they are fun, unique, upscale, attractive and well made. 

So yes, there are people that will not pay more than $28 or $29,000 for the entry level Golf R but there are still a bunch of consumers willing to buy a limited edition TRULY top of the line unique $ 35,000 to $ 40,000 Golf R. Even is there is only 500 of them.

The idea is to make an statement, to have a car that will turn heads because of the uniqueness and at the same time the consumer that will only dream in that car will buy the normal golf.

TO VW. If you don't take chances your loyal consumers are going to be tired of seeing a car like the new Jetta with horrible interiors, old engine and drum breaks!!!! Even a modern bike has disc in all tires or how about the new boring Passat. I have friends in Europe that are laughing about the cars that VW sends to the USA.

Instead of building a brand they are completely in the doldrums. We need to do something!!!!

Sorry for venting it like this but is frustrating to see a company with such a potential to be doing those types of decisions.


----------



## GruvDone (Oct 1, 2006)

PSU said:


> Not happening.


Yet. I have hope that it may happen for MY 2013. At the very least, it should be available as a special-order option. I'd be willing to pay sticker and wait for it to ship. 6MT is an absolute deal-breaker.


----------



## kornjd (Jun 10, 2001)

Where are the pictures of the cars that they're talking about? For example:

_The second version of the Golf R is painted in the exclusive exterior colour “Carbon Steel Grey.” All interior detailing in “St. Tropez” colour in the white version is now executed in the sophisticated dark “Almandine Red” colour here. This creates an especially attractive interplay of colours around the perforated Nappa leather. This version also has 19-inch wheels and aluminium trim strips._

AND

_The Golf R being presented in a separate lounge sports an exterior that captivates with its special “Space Grey” (mid-tone grey) colour, polished 19-inch “Talladega” alloy wheels, orange brake calipers and carbon mirror caps._

Where are the pics of this?


----------



## kornjd (Jun 10, 2001)

Nevermind. Here...


----------



## 2267R32Nbear (Feb 25, 2011)

both the interior and exterior designs look awesome on th new R...but what is the engine outout? is it gonna totally blow the MkV out of the water or is it gonna be the same OR will it be toned down?


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

2267R32Nbear said:


> both the interior and exterior designs look awesome on th new R...but what is the engine outout? is it gonna totally blow the MkV out of the water or is it gonna be the same OR will it be toned down?


In Europe, the engine makes 270 hp and 258 lb-ft of torque. The US is getting a toned down 256 hp and 243 lb.-ft. see this article
I still haven't seen any good reason why they are cutting down the power though.

Plus i'm still peeved about no DSG. If it wasn't for the 4wd, i'd buy a GTI and mod it for sure just so I could get DSG.


----------



## 2267R32Nbear (Feb 25, 2011)

oh volkswagen....what are you guys thinking?


----------



## rjev (May 29, 2009)

No DSG on the R, no Rocco (not even a damn TDI) and the new Jetta. WTF VW. :facepalm::screwy:


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

asal said:


> In Europe, the engine makes 270 hp and 258 lb-ft of torque. The US is getting a toned down 256 hp and 243 lb.-ft. see this article
> I still haven't seen any good reason why they are cutting down the power though.
> 
> Plus i'm still peeved about no DSG. If it wasn't for the 4wd, i'd buy a GTI and mod it for sure just so I could get DSG.


 Isn't it the same engine as the GTI that's just been tuned? I heard it's the same turbo but they've just increased the boost among other things.


----------



## Pathfinder2041 (Sep 20, 2003)

It was the "my way or the highway" options, dealer markup, and economic conditions in the NA market that made the '08 R32 a sales disaster. Instead of learning a lesson, VW used a "popularity contest" to determine the only transmission for the new R and set themselves up for failure. The majority of people that are screaming for the 6 speed can't afford this car without payday loans or selling body fluids. Three other German auto makers offer the customer a choice of options in a car they plan on buying, and the customer desires and wallet guide the choices. VoA has to buy cars in "blocks" from VAG, and choosing one transmission only cuts the market for these cars in half, increasing the time the cars languish on dealer lots. History repeats itself, proof that VoA and VAG are not evolving in this market.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Pathfinder2041 said:


> It was the "my way or the highway" options, dealer markup, and economic conditions in the NA market that made the '08 R32 a sales disaster. Instead of learning a lesson, VW used a "popularity contest" to determine the only transmission for the new R and set themselves up for failure. The majority of people that are screaming for the 6 speed can't afford this car without payday loans or selling body fluids. Three other German auto makers offer the customer a choice of options in a car they plan on buying, and the customer desires and wallet guide the choices. VoA has to buy cars in "blocks" from VAG, and choosing one transmission only cuts the market for these cars in half, increasing the time the cars languish on dealer lots. History repeats itself, proof that VoA and VAG are not evolving in this market.


 Yeah I totally agree. The fact that only a DSG was offerred on the R32 is what made me not even consider it, let alone test drive it. I'd like to think that the money spent on offering 2 transmissions will be compensated and then some with a greater number of sales.


----------



## Eeroz (Feb 23, 2011)

In europe its 2litre twincharged (Supercharger and turbocharger).
Gti is only turbocharged.
So its more low torque and more peak hp.
Engine was designed to replace r32 engines, because 2litre charged engine is more fuel efficent than big NA engine, even with higher output.
Its available with 7speed dsg.

It can be chipped to 310hp.


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

kiznarsh said:


> Isn't it the same engine as the GTI that's just been tuned? I heard it's the same turbo but they've just increased the boost among other things.


Yes, it is a tuned version of the GTI engine. But the R has AWD and offering only the 6speed manual, which i'm sure will be great in all things except DC traffic. Hence my disappointment that no DSG will be coming over, as I slog along in said traffic daily....:facepalm:


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

asal said:


> Yes, it is a tuned version of the GTI engine.


WRONG! :thumbdown:


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

VWRedux said:


> WRONG! :thumbdown:


ok, color me sheepish!

"You might expect that the R and GTI would share an engine, only differing in tune, but you’d be mistaken. The GTI’s Audi-developed EA888 2.0-liter turbo four is not yet sturdy enough to handle the power and torque required for the Golf R, so the burlier model keeps the older, VW-developed EA113 engine"


----------



## igormrdjen (Mar 30, 2011)

we are totally getting gypped, id pay money just to see one drive by in the other direction, but i think we can all agree that this car looks AMAZING


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

just came back from sitting in the euro spec R at the NY auto show. It was quite nice, and I do think it will look nice in my driveway. I just have to decide if having AWD et al R nice-ities & exclusivity outweigh the fact that I want a DSG and cloth/alcantara over leather. If the R interior looked like the S-line A3 on the inside (w/DSG paddles of course), i'd have zero doubt.


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

Pathfinder2041 said:


> majority of people that are screaming for the 6 speed can't afford this car without payday loans or selling body fluids. .


:facepalm:


----------



## medicalVdub (Nov 17, 2010)

I like it...6 speed manual please.:thumbup:


----------



## fahrenheit62 (Dec 19, 2010)

if i were to get this car it would have to be 6 speed manual


----------



## ick (Feb 6, 2011)

Europe gets the cool cars and we get a new factory in Tennessee that'll produce cheapened, watered down and ugly cars that will "appeal" to the US market. That's VW's approach to marketing, get used to it. If you want something with all-wheel drive with a DSG type transmission, get an Audi.


----------



## foreverblue (Mar 3, 2011)

I want....









just want to go to euro import one......


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

ick said:


> Europe gets the cool cars and we get a new factory in Tennessee that'll produce cheapened, watered down and ugly cars that will "appeal" to the US market. That's VW's approach to marketing, get used to it. If you want something with all-wheel drive with a DSG type transmission, get an Audi.


Ya, Audi A3 may be what I end up doing. The decision will be made once I can toss them both around in a test drive.


----------



## RunningVAG (Aug 16, 2011)

Mmm such sexy cars. Time to start saving lol.


----------



## Harepower (Jan 23, 2007)

Pathfinder2041 said:


> It was the "my way or the highway" options, dealer markup, and economic conditions in the NA market that made the '08 R32 a sales disaster. Instead of learning a lesson, VW used a "popularity contest" to determine the only transmission for the new R and set themselves up for failure. The majority of people that are screaming for the 6 speed can't afford this car without payday loans or selling body fluids. Three other German auto makers offer the customer a choice of options in a car they plan on buying, and the customer desires and wallet guide the choices. VoA has to buy cars in "blocks" from VAG, and choosing one transmission only cuts the market for these cars in half, increasing the time the cars languish on dealer lots. History repeats itself, proof that VoA and VAG are not evolving in this market.


It's an R and DSG is EXACTLY why most MKIV R owners did NOT opt for the MKV. If you simply want to be faster then get a faster car. there are cheaper and faster cars available. 

Myself and several other MKIV R32 owners talked with VWOA reps during some really cool meets and such; and this is what we wanted. NOT what people NOT paying wanted. 

to further clarify, and this was a major realization for myself .......VWOA is basically a huge car dealership for America. VWOA goes to VW and begs to get this kinda car for our market. The optioning and such are key to justify the expected run of said cars to make a profit. With an "expected" run of 5000 units for the US that is exactly why the R will come damn near fully loaded just as before. I believe we are looking at 2 option levels this time around. MKIV had a sunroof and leather option. Seems lame as hell to me, but this is about how it works. VWOA is a giant car dealership and they sell what they coax out of VW.


----------



## dubsburgh (May 10, 2008)

the new golf r just doesn't set my soul on fire like the mk4 r32 did. why not just call it a 4motion gti? in essence that's what it is. the "r" title should be reserved for something special and this just isn't it. the vr6 is dead, but audi has proven the 2.5 to be a real gem. volkswagen, PLEASE give us the 2.5! better yet, audi, send us the rs3!


----------



## YONI RED (Sep 19, 2008)

I wanted


----------

